# Coastal Bend VETERANS JOB FAIR



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

realize this is early notice....

a local nonprofit, Rockport For Veterans, is organizing a Coastal Bend Job Fair exclusively for Veterans. the event location is Fulton, next door to Rockport.
its within a short drive from Corpus Christi, Victoria, Port Lavaca, Portland and other areas. we feel this is our way of attracting veterans who can't travel to Austin or Dallas or Houston to attend a dedicated job fair.

flyer is attached ..... we can't say for sure who's guaranteed to be there, but we have invited TP&W, Kiewit, SGS, Whataburger, Sysco, MMR Constructors, 
and more invitations going out.

a Pentagon official recently stated that 1,000 Veterans exit active duty daily ...of of these 1,000 only 100 have jobs awaiting them

the event will be featured in a write-up in Eagle Eye magazine - - viewable online later in February.....

http://shopcoastalbendonline.com/Eagle_Eye.html

this post will be updated as new info becomes available.

if your company would like to participate by sponsoring a booth, please call me at 361-205-4458 and will get them in.


----------



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

please also add* O X Y* (Ingleside location) to the list . . 
hope to see y'all next week


----------



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

one additional employer sending a hiring team:

OXY, Ingleside location


----------



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

Recognizing our event sponsors:

Navy Army Community Credit Union

Cove Harbor Marina & Drystack

American Bank

Aransas Autoplex

Gonzalez Office Products

Texas Now Magazine

Eagle Eye Magazine

C Cushions


----------



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

*THIS WEEK - WEDNESDAY, MARCH 26 *

All veterans and spouses invited

Free admission

Free Wi-Fi

Free coffee

Come out to the Fulton Convention Center and meet 15 Coastal Bend employers who are ready to make job offers


----------

